# Grand Nephew's first morel find - A real beauty



## Uncle J (9 mo ago)

My Nephew, age 14, found his first morel on his own. It is the biggest I have seen. Over 8" tip to base. Like shooting a 12 point on first hunt. Good for him Looks like I have a new hunting partner.

I have found 10 this year around this dying apple tree. Nothing this big. I never saw this one. It was in a briar patch adjacent to the apple tree. It was found May 5, 2022 in SWPA.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the young hunter! Quite the specimen!


----------

